# New 23RS



## Huff (Aug 22, 2004)

Well after posting an earlier question to another forum on outbackers we did the inspection and signed on the 23rs tonight. They are going to deliver it to the house on Friday (I then have to install the HENSLEY Arrow hitch). It's only a short 10 minute drive from the dealer to our house, but I don't think that the dealer was too excited about driving it without a special hitch to our house....oh well....

Inspection went well actually - the only issue was that the water heater didn't ever light and they are going to fix that before delivery. It was raining to cats and dogs so it got a good thumbs up with no leaks (so far)







.

Thanks for all who answered my previous questions about the Hensley hitch and hopefully it doesn't take me all day on Saturday to put it on....

Huff


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard, sunny 
I'm sure you will enjoy your tt as much as we do ours.















You'll find this forum a great source for info and full of friendly folks.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. There are a lot of people here with terrific information that you will find extremely helpful. You should really enjoy the 23RS, it's a great smaller model.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome to Outback land I'm sure you will enjoy your Outback as we do ours.

Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats! If you have any questions about the Hensley or the 23RS, post 'em. And be sure to let us know how you like it!

Kevin P.


----------

